# D-Link DIR-628 issues



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 20, 2013)

I know installing wireless should not be this difficult but for whatever reason Im having issues. I dont know if its because im really tired today and my brain is scrambled or what. 

Basically we (I) are/am trying to get this old D-Link router installed back onto the network (not sure how long ago it was on this network) so that way we have wireless in the building. Eventually we want it on all 3 floors but doing the middle floor first (thats where Im located). I have tried resetting to factory defaults so I can access the web gui but to no avail. I cannot use the CD that these things come with either as it has an easy Wi-Fi setup thing on it because my computer refuses to read the disc. Even when i copy the exe from the cd to my desktop, it refuses to launch it. 

I tried having the router plugged into a switch via the #1 port on the back. Nothing
I tried having my computer connected into the router which in turn is connected to the switch. Nothing
I have tried plugging an ethernet cable from the switch to the internet port, a cable plugged from the router to the computer, nothing. 

Nothing i seem to do will allow me to access the routers interface to setup the wireless on this thing. 

Anything you guys can suggest for me to try? My brain is fried right now. 

Thanks


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2013)

So what default ip and log in did you use?
And did you hold the reset button down for more than 10 sec?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 20, 2013)

Jetster said:


> So what default ip and log in did you use?
> And did you hold the reset button down for more than 10 sec?



I tried using the default 192.168.0.1 ip but it doesnt connect and doesnt give me any window to type in a username and password. 

I then tried the IP that its used in the past (sticker on top of the router) and it errors out right away. 

I held the button in for 30s.


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2013)

Well if you plugged in the power cord, then connected a PC lan to one if its RJ45 connectors (not to your network) and cant log in then its not working. Forget connecting it too your network. You should be able to log in. The default log in is 192.168.0.1 , admin no password

Even to update the firmware you need to log in


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 20, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Well if you plugged in the power cord, then connected a PC lan to one if its RJ45 connectors (not to your network) and cant log in then its not working. Forget connecting it too your network. You should be able to log in. The default log in is 192.168.0.1 , admin no password
> 
> Even to update the firmware you need to log in



Plugging my computer directly into the router and having nothing else plugged into the router aside from the power cord does NOT allow me to get into the routers GUI.


----------



## roast (May 21, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Plugging my computer directly into the router and having nothing else plugged into the router aside from the power cord does NOT allow me to get into the routers GUI.




Is there a static IP set on the PC you're using?
Run "ipconfig" from a command prompt and post the results.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 21, 2013)

roast said:


> Is there a static IP set on the PC you're using?
> Run "ipconfig" from a command prompt and post the results.



Yes, there is. Its 192.168.19.185.


----------



## roast (May 21, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yes, there is. Its 192.168.19.185.



Change to Dynamic, and see if the PC obtains an IP from the router. 
Use ipconfig to check.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 21, 2013)

roast said:


> Change to Dynamic, and see if the PC obtains an IP from the router.
> Use ipconfig to check.



Cant on a domain.

Edit: Well thats a lie. I suppose i could take the computer off the network and take away the IP address and see what happens.


----------



## Jetster (May 21, 2013)

ipconfig /release

ipconfig/renew


----------



## remixedcat (May 21, 2013)

Connect wired

Then access using a local account if possible to make sure you can be on the right IP range

Then try the config address again


Log into router and config as an AP  and not a router when connected to the switch


----------



## remixedcat (May 21, 2013)

Then see if it will reconfigure itself

If it doesn't you'll need to disable dhcp to make it an AP that's typically the procedure for turning a router onto an AP


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 22, 2013)

Jetster said:


> ipconfig /release
> 
> ipconfig/renew


On my computer or the router via the routers GUI? If the latter, i cant do that if i cant 192.168.0.1 in the browser to begin with.


remixedcat said:


> Connect wired
> 
> Then access using a local account if possible to make sure you can be on the right IP range
> 
> ...


Its connected via wire now. I can try, however, logging into administrator of the local machine with said machine plugged into the router. 



remixedcat said:


> Then see if it will reconfigure itself
> 
> If it doesn't you'll need to disable dhcp to make it an AP that's typically the procedure for turning a router onto an AP



Disable DHCP where? On the local computer the router is plugged into via Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network Connections\Properties of Local Area Connection\IPv4 properties?


----------



## drdeathx (May 22, 2013)

Login: admin
Password: password


these are usually default for routers


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Login: admin
> Password: password
> 
> 
> these are usually default for routers



Again, I cant log into the router. When putting 192.168.0.1 (the routers GUI ip), it does not allow me to connect.


----------



## drdeathx (May 22, 2013)

Did you reset the router pushing th button with a pin or pencil. I may have missed it


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Did you reset the router pushing th button with a pin or pencil. I may have missed it



Held it for 30s.


----------



## remixedcat (May 22, 2013)

Did you statically assign your IP to the same range?

Also once you get into the config menu you will need to disable DHCP ON THE DLINK ROUTER in order to convert it to an access point, if the router does not have a dedicated pre-done AP mode.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 22, 2013)

Yeah they are in the same range. 

Im going to take in my old linksys router tomorrow and see if I have any luck with that.

Edit: well i dunno now since i did a factory reset. But even before then i was having issues trying to get into the routers config.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (May 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Login: admin
> Password: password
> 
> 
> these are usually default for routers



Default for a small number of routers, but not the usual default.


----------



## Jetster (May 22, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Again, I cant log into the router. When putting 192.168.0.1 (the routers GUI ip), it does not allow me to connect.



Then its toast, sorry


----------



## remixedcat (May 22, 2013)

Does Windows even show any network???

Does the icon have a red or yellow icon??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Does Windows even show any network???
> 
> Does the icon have a red or yellow icon??


Ironically it does. I was on a users laptop the other day (most all computers in the building/network are desktops) and it saw the dlink router however cant connect to it because of the lack of wireless.


----------



## remixedcat (May 23, 2013)

Try this:
http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?topic=44909.0


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Try this:
> http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?topic=44909.0



Huge thanks for that! 

Will give that a try if I have time tomorrow.


----------



## remixedcat (May 23, 2013)

You're welcome! Good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 23, 2013)

I suck at doing stuff with routers...I really do...
Most of the time when I have to deal with a router I'm to lazy to ask so I find a program that does what I need so I don't have to think about it...
like this one..
http://portforward.com/help/setup_static_ip_address.htm 
I know if I get into trouble or more then I feel like reading about I could just ask Remixedcat lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 26, 2013)

Funny story. I brought home the router and connected it to my network and I am currently typing this post whith it connected to my modem. Still cant connect to 192.168.0.1.


----------



## remixedcat (May 26, 2013)

So the emergency recovery didn't work ??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 26, 2013)

Unfortunately no.

Gonna try my Linksys router.


----------



## remixedcat (May 26, 2013)

Did you try another IP address to enter into the browser like 10.0.0.1 or 192.168.1.1??? I had one of my netgear's like that when I derped it up and I still was able to do that.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 30, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Did you try another IP address to enter into the browser like 10.0.0.1 or 192.168.1.1??? I had one of my netgear's like that when I derped it up and I still was able to do that.



Yeah I tried a couple and they didnt work either. 

I even took this router home and hooked it up to my network and my computer would surf the net on it but I cant get to the damn GUI. I took my old Linksys WRT54G and hooked it up. Same result. WTF? 

Now, We have a Netgear router here. I plug the router directly into my computer and I cannot access its GUI. I plug in another ethernet cord that gives me internet and sometimes I can surf. With this netgear plugged in, I can connect to its wireless, however, I cannot surf the internet on it. 

There is obviously something im doing wrong here I just dont know what it is. 

HALP!


----------



## remixedcat (May 30, 2013)

Try using IE.


----------

